# Goat standing weird with abscesses on neck



## Jaime (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a friend who i'm posting this for. She has a goat that has had abscesses on it's neck for months. it started out as just one but they seem to be all over his neck now. They've had vets come out to check him. he tested negative for CL. We've lanced them. The puss is very "chunky"  And about the size of a golf ball. And the skin around it just dies and falls off. The goat itself acts normal but now recently it's been starting to walk with his legs wayyy hunched beneath him. he's given vitamin B paste, loose minerals, and meat maker goat pellets.
We have no idea what good be the problem with this poor goat. Has anyone ever dealt with this before with goats? Any input would be greatly appreciated! Here are some current pictures of the goat. I'll try and get a better picture of the abscesses from her.

(I also wanted to add that the goat itself smells like death)


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 26, 2020)

@B&B Happy goats, @rachels.haven uhh not Cl what else did he get tested for? Has he had any bowl,movements? How his temp?


----------



## Jaime (Mar 26, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> @B&B Happy goats, @rachels.haven uhh not Cl what else did he get tested for? Has he had any bowl,movements? How his temp?


I'm not entirely sure. Just texted the owner, I'll get back to you as soon as i find out.


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 26, 2020)

He's in a lot of discomfort intestinally. That's what that position tends to mean. He should be checked for coccidia, but I think he has something else serious going on. Did he have the puss from an abscess tested? That is the best way to rule out CL.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2020)

I would remove him from the rest of the goats ASAP, (not that that will protect those already exposed)  I am not sure what it is but if he smells like death then your friend best be ready for the worst....goats are not fighters for their lifes...ask the vet to look at the goat so your friend can find out if it's  contagious  and how to protect the rest of the herd ,,,,


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2020)

When you lance the abscess,  and it's  "chunky" , is the content  white or yellow ?


----------



## Jaime (Mar 26, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> He's in a lot of discomfort intestinally. That's what that position tends to mean. He should be checked for coccidia, but I think he has something else serious going on. Did he have the puss from an abscess tested? That is the best way to rule out CL.


Yes, The puss was tested for for CL. So he's clear for that. When he walks his back legs just kind of drag beneath him.



B&B Happy goats said:


> I would remove him from the rest of the goats ASAP, (not that that will protect those already exposed)  I am not sure what it is but if he smells like death then your friend best be ready for the worst....goats are not fighters for their lifes...ask the vet to look at the goat so your friend can find out if it's  contagious  and how to protect the rest of the herd ,,,,


He was removed from his herd a few months ago. I believe she told me that her vet said if it was contagious that her other goats would probably be showing signs of it by now. 


B&B Happy goats said:


> When you lance the abscess,  and it's  "chunky" , is the content  white or yellow ?


It's yellow. Sometimes it comes out in small little chunks and sometimes in a ball the size of a golf ball. We were thinking maybe it could be cancerous cysts?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm wondering if he has internal abscesses....poor guy.  He definitely needs some help...either to stay in this world or to exit out of it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2020)

I sure hope your friend gets a answer shortly, and am  happy to read that the vet said the other goats would of shown by now...even happier to read that this guy was removed from the others. Please keep us posted on what the end results are...it's  a learning experience  for anyone interested in goat health. 
Sure do wish your friend the best outcome and wish I had the answer for you


----------



## Jaime (Mar 26, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm wondering if he has internal abscesses....poor guy.  He definitely needs some help...either to stay in this world or to exit out of it.


Possibly. She's already spent so much on him with all the vet visits.. But it's starting to look like we might have to put him down. The poor thing acts like there's nothing wrong and just looking at him makes you feel guilty for keeping him alive   Hopefully we can figure what's wrong with him soon.



B&B Happy goats said:


> I sure hope your friend gets a answer shortly, and am  happy to read that the vet said the other goats would of shown by now...even happier to read that this guy was removed from the others. Please keep us posted on what the end results are...it's  a learning experience  for anyone interested in goat health.
> Sure do wish your friend the best outcome and wish I had the answer for you


Thank you for your input, It's definitely helpful. I'll definitely keep you updated!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2020)

Just going to throw this out there.....if he was my goat and had been going through this for months, and is showing this much discomfort...I would put him out of his misery,  it is more humane than letting him suffer while searching  for the answer.....


----------



## Jaime (Mar 26, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Just going to throw this out there.....if he was my goat and had been going through this for months, and is showing this much discomfort...I would put him out of his misery,  it is more humane than letting him suffer while searching  for the answer.....


I have also suggested this to my friend. She's put so much money into trying to figure out what's wrong with him that they aren't really thrilled by the idea of putting him down. the goat is also their youngest son's favorite animal so i think that's another reason why they're trying so hard to figure out what's wrong with him.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 26, 2020)

So the owner of the goat got back to me. He was tested for a couple of things (Didn't specify) and has CAE. he has normal bowl movements and his temp is a little on the higher end, 103.3F


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 26, 2020)

I would put him down, I'm sorry.








						Caprine Arthritis Encephalitis in Goats | Purina Animal Nutrition
					

Learn symptoms and how to treat caprine arthritis-encephalitis (CAE), one of the most significant diseases affecting the goat industry.




					www.purinamills.com


----------



## Jaime (Apr 2, 2020)

Update on the goat: We've figured out why the goat was standing so oddly. turns out he has chronic founder. They're currently trying to treat that. but we've still haven't a clue why he has those abscesses on his neck. They think part of it could possibly be caused by depression? Once we have a better idea on what could be causing them i'll post again.. Thank you again for all your advice!


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh dear, what a mess. No idea honestly. 
Could the vet check if it's some kind of infection that needs antibiotics to rule that out? 
That poor goat is a hot mess and needs all the help he can get, it sounds like.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Jaime said:


> I have a friend who i'm posting this for. She has a goat that has had abscesses on it's neck for months. it started out as just one but they seem to be all over his neck now. They've had vets come out to check him. he tested negative for CL. We've lanced them. The puss is very "chunky"  And about the size of a golf ball. And the skin around it just dies and falls off. The goat itself acts normal but now recently it's been starting to walk with his legs wayyy hunched beneath him. he's given vitamin B paste, loose minerals, and meat maker goat pellets.
> We have no idea what good be the problem with this poor goat. Has anyone ever dealt with this before with goats? Any input would be greatly appreciated! Here are some current pictures of the goat. I'll try and get a better picture of the abscesses from her.
> 
> (I also wanted to add that the goat itself smells like death)
> View attachment 71559View attachment 71560


poor thing, I hope you can do something about it. He looks in pain really. i hope he can get through it.


----------

